
Italian army to carry away corpses as city's crematorium is overwhelmed - swat535
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-italian-army-called-in-to-carry-away-corpses-as-citys-crematorium-is-overwhelmed-11959994
======
qqn
"The crematorium of Bergamo, working at full capacity, 24 hours a day, can
cremate 25 dead."

Chilling.

